

Web Application Deployment Survey - garethr
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFYzU2lQSFNXVUh4MjRsLWdEVjZyLWc6MQ

======
sofuture
Curious as to how others deploy .Net software?

We have a pretty streamlined process all the way up to 'put files on
production server' which we do by hand. There's too many 'gotchas' with
Windows/our environment that I don't feel comfortable using Nant (like we do
everywhere up until the final production file push).

Instead of taking this issue on... We're moving to Mono on Linux (well, more
correctly we're evaluating moving to Mono) which is worlds nicer for scripting
and automating.

~~~
CWuestefeld
_Curious as to how others deploy .Net software?_

We use a combination of a custom-built tool for deployment of GAC assemblies,
and MSDeploy for the site configuration and code. MSDeploy really works well
for that stuff, but (at least in the version we've been working with for 2
years) is rather broken for GAC stuff, which forced us to build our own tool
for that part of the process.

The only difficult part, I find, is coordinating all of that with changes to
the database. It demands discipline in the way we make enhancements, so that
DB changes can be deployed first, and thus must be backward compatible
allowing the previous version of code to still function properly.

------
jrnkntl
done. maybe let me fill in my mail address so we can stay updated about any
results?

Made me rethink some of my deployment strategies; mainly I'll just deploy
doing a git pull on the server and issuing a graceful apache restart
(passenger). db migrations through "rake db:migrate".

Would be interesting to see what others have as deployment strategies.

~~~
geekosky
Agreed.

In fact, if the OP doesn't share results, I'd be happy to fill in a similar
form again for anyone who does agree to publish the results. Deployment is one
of the biggest pain points in my life and I'd love it if it could be made
better. Thanks!

~~~
garethr
I'll definitely publish the results, including the raw data.

~~~
fierarul
When will you publish the results and where ?

~~~
garethr
I'll give it a good few weeks, say a month, and then get the results together.
It depends on how popular it is, if I'm still seeing results come in and how
much time I can grab.

I'll post them to my blog (<http://morethanseven.net>) and I'll post the link
on here too.

